# [OFF] Perf. Disque Dur externe < vieux DD interne

## l_arbalette

Bon, ce n'est pas un concours de quéquette que je vous propose là (ça m'a fait d'ailleurs exploser de rire quand j'ai lu ça, je trouve le concept trop marrant). Bref, là : c'est un vrai problème....ou peut-être pas ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

J'ai un vieux DD interne branché sur une nappe IDE, de marque Seagate modèle ST340810A, 5400 tr/min de 40Go.

Les performances via hdparm -tT /dev/hda me semble honoroble pour ce vieux fossile :

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   524 MB in  2.04 seconds = 257.37 MB/sec
> ...

 

C'est assez reproductible.

Par contre, ce qui m'inquiète, c'est mon Disque Dur Externe, un LACIE (c'est un Seagate à l'intérieur, 250 Go, 7200 tr/min, 8 Mo de cache), branché sur un port USB 2.0 (capacité à débiter jusqu'à 480 MB/sec). A noter que sur ce contrôleur USB 2.0 (je n'en ai qu'un d'ailleurs, puisque c'est une carte PCI que j'ai ajouté), il n'y a que ce périphérique de branché.

Or hdparm me donne des résultats déplorable, et qui varient beaucoup dans le temps :

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -tT /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   528 MB in  2.01 seconds = 263.13 MB/sec
> ...

 

et le 21/08 à 22h10, j'avais encore pire :

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -tT /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   544 MB in  2.03 seconds = 267.87 MB/sec
> ...

 

Est-ce que vous avez une idée d'où ça peut venir ? C'est quand même un disque dur de meilleure performance....alors j'aimerais bien en profiter !

----------

## PabOu

Tout d'abord, peut-être que sdparm serait plus approprié pour un device 'scsi' ?

Ensuite, personellement, les performances ne m'étonnent pas du tout.. mais faut aussi dire que je n'aime pas l'USB et que donc j'ai tendance à toujours le rabaisser.

Es-tu sûr que ton port est utilisé en USB2 ? peut-être n'as-tu que le support USB1 dans le noyau.. il faut donc vérifier les supports USB activés/chargés et ceux effectivement utilisés.. Et le contrôlleur du disque dur il est compatible USB2 ?

----------

## deja_pris

Si j'ai bien compris c'est un disque dur interne que tu as mis sur un adaptateur pour en faire un externe c'est ca ?

Si c'est ca essaie de voir ce que ca dit si tu le branches normalement (en IDE quoi), si t'as de bons résultats c'est que ca vient de l'adaptateur...

Et si j'ai rien compris...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Tout d'abord, peut-être que sdparm serait plus approprié pour un device 'scsi' ?
> 
> 

 

Tout à fait d'accord. J'ai installé sdparm, mais ça me dit rien de particulier...en tout cas que je sache interpréter.

Je suppose que hdparm -Tt est quand même une commande valide pour tester les perfs ? (même si après, pour faire des modifs de paramétrages, il me faudra utiliser autre chose...)

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Ensuite, personellement, les performances ne m'étonnent pas du tout.. mais faut aussi dire que je n'aime pas l'USB et que donc j'ai tendance à toujours le rabaisser.

 

On va peut-être pas rentrer dans ce débat. Je n'ai pas d'opinion à ce sujet, fautes de connaissances poussées sur comment ça marche. Je me suis arrêté au fait que USB 2.0 implique un débit possible jusqu'à 480 MB/sec -> comme j'y suis pas encore, ça devrait me convenir   :Wink: 

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Es-tu sûr que ton port est utilisé en USB2 ? peut-être n'as-tu que le support USB1 dans le noyau..

 

non, il faudrait que je vérifie, mais actuellement, je ne peux plus faire de make menuconfig pour rentrer dans le config du noyau: il me jette avec un  *Quote:*   

> make: *** Pas de règle pour fabriquer la cible « menuconfig ». Arrêt.

  C'est probablement du au --depclean que j'ai fait l'autre jour : il m'a viré tous les noyaus de versions > à la mienne que j'avais pas upgradé.

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  il faut donc vérifier les supports USB activés/chargés et ceux effectivement utilisés.. Et le contrôlleur du disque dur il est compatible USB2 ?

 

Comment on fait pour vérifier quels supports USB sont activés/chargés ? Et ceux utilisés ?

Pour le contrôleur du DD, je me fie à ce qui est écrit sur la boîte du disque dur : USB 2.0 -> à priori, c'est bon.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Si j'ai bien compris c'est un disque dur interne que tu as mis sur un adaptateur pour en faire un externe c'est ca ?
> 
> Si c'est ca essaie de voir ce que ca dit si tu le branches normalement (en IDE quoi), si t'as de bons résultats c'est que ca vient de l'adaptateur...
> 
> Et si j'ai rien compris...  

 

Non, en fait, je compare mon DD interne, sur lequel j'ai ma racine et mon home, à mon DD externe, qui a toujours été un DD externe, acheté tel quel, et qui donne visiblement des performances moindres...alors qu'il est censé être plus performant.

----------

## blasserre

Cool mon jeu préféré   :Laughing: 

mon lacie 250Go USB2 (le gris moche avec le cable de 20cm) donne ça

```
 hdparm -tT /dev/sdc

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   3636 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1818.80 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   90 MB in  3.03 seconds =  29.66 MB/sec

```

ce qui me permet de dominer allègrement cette première manche... ha non pardon, je voulais dire : "ce qui me permet de te confirmer qu'il peut faire beaucoup plus que ce qu'il donne chez toi"

par contre, la taille de mon cerveau étant inversement proportionnelle à mon hdparm -T, j'ai pas d'idées sur l'origine... 

t'as un gros pic CPU pendant le hdparm ?

EDIT: mouarf j'ai copié collé n'importe quoi   :Embarassed:  ça serait trop beau

j'ai rectifié avec les bonnes valeurs

----------

## kwenspc

La réponse est dans le chip contrôleur usb2.0 je pense. Si c'est une merde, mal géré ou qui gère mal l'affaire alors faut pas chercher plus loin (surtout si le chip en question est mal integré avec le DMA et tout...).

D'ailleurs : quand tu copies des trucs sur ce DD (ou à partir de ce DD) : ton cpu doit monter pas mal en occupation non?

(au fait, si il avait été en USB1 il aurait jamais pu dépasser les 1MO/sec  :Laughing: )

----------

## Darkael

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, ce qui m'inquiète, c'est mon Disque Dur Externe, un LACIE (c'est un Seagate à l'intérieur, 250 Go, 7200 tr/min, 8 Mo de cache), branché sur un port USB 2.0 (capacité à débiter jusqu'à 480 MB/sec). A noter que sur ce contrôleur USB 2.0 (je n'en ai qu'un d'ailleurs, puisque c'est une carte PCI que j'ai ajouté), il n'y a que ce périphérique de branché.
> 
> 

 

Pour info c'est plutôt 480Mb/s, donc 60Mo/s et avec des considérations entropiques ça tombe dans les 30Mo/s dans la vraie vie (cf. d'ailleurs les résultats de blasserre). Ton disque dur à beau être récent et tout, quoiqu'il arrive il ne brillera pas face à ton vieux disque dur tant qu'il passe par l'USB.

Bon ton hdparm -t est quand même inférieur à la moyenne, il y a donc bien un problème quelque part,  mais je dis ça juste pour que tu gardes les pieds sur terre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

J'en profite pour m'informer : un hdd externe en firewire ça vaut le coup question perfs ?

----------

## l_arbalette

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> Cool mon jeu préféré  

 

Je m'en doutais. C'est toi l'auteur des concours de quéquette qui m'ont trop fait marrer !

Ce qui me fait moins marrer, c'est qu'apparemment, on a le même disque 250Go gris avec le cable de 20cm, et que tu domines largement, euh non...., que tu as de meilleurs performances que moi !   :Wink: 

Donc j'ai bien un problème !

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Pour info c'est plutôt 480Mb/s, donc 60Mo/s et avec des considérations entropiques ça tombe dans les 30Mo/s dans la vraie vie (cf. d'ailleurs les résultats de blasserre). Ton disque dur à beau être récent et tout, quoiqu'il arrive il ne brillera pas face à ton vieux disque dur tant qu'il passe par l'USB. 
> 
> Bon ton hdparm -t est quand même inférieur à la moyenne, il y a donc bien un problème quelque part, mais je dis ça juste pour que tu gardes les pieds sur terre 

 

Merci pour ces précisions : je suis effectivement allé un peu vite.

Mais tu confirmes toi aussi que j'ai un problème.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> La réponse est dans le chip contrôleur usb2.0 je pense. Si c'est une merde, mal géré ou qui gère mal l'affaire alors faut pas chercher plus loin (surtout si le chip en question est mal integré avec le DMA et tout...). 
> 
> D'ailleurs : quand tu copies des trucs sur ce DD (ou à partir de ce DD) : ton cpu doit monter pas mal en occupation non? 
> 
> 

 

Ce que tu appelles le chip USB2.0, c'est ma carte PCI en fait ?

Donc ce que tu dis, c'est que si c'est une daube, je suis foutu ?

Et pour le CPU, je suis en SSH depuis le boulot : comment on fait pour lancer un hdparm ET regarder en même temps le CPU ? - puisque tout le monde a la même idée, il faut que je vérifie -

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'en profite pour m'informer : un hdd externe en firewire ça vaut le coup question perfs ?

 

On peut discuter de ça quand j'aurais conclu sur une solution ? (même si la solution est de changer ma carte PCI   :Mr. Green:  - )

Désolé, mais sinon, on va partir dans tous les sens.

EDIT1 : voici ce que me dit lspci à propos de mon contrôleur USB 2.0. Qu'est-ce-que vous en pensez ? C'est bien NEC ?

00:10.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

00:10.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

00:10.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02)

----------

## titoucha

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'en profite pour m'informer : un hdd externe en firewire ça vaut le coup question perfs ?

 

C'est un peu mieux que l'usb, mais pour moi le top c'est le Esata, aucune perte par rapport à du sata normal, un seul défaut c'est pas hotplug.

PS: Et c'est c'est pas vraiment plus chère que l'usb.

----------

## pilou254

Salut, l'alimentation électrique de ton boitier externe est assurée de quelle façon ?

( via le bus usb ou par un adaptateur externe alimentant le boitier LaCie ? ).

Le bus usb ne peut fournir que 7.5 W, ton disque, en sata ou ultra ata, selon Seagate, consomme entre 7-8 W au repos, ~ 13 W en lecture/écriture/recherche et jusqu'à 37-38 W au démarrage. Il faudrait donc que tu sois sûr de l'origine de l'alimentation ainsi que de ses capacités. Dans les deux cas, tu peux résoudre le problème en utilisant un adaptateur secteur suffisement calibré et/ou un hub usb alimenté également par un adaptateur secteur. Les performances maximales de ton disque ne pouvant être atteintes que si tu lui fournis la puissance nécessaire, au moins comme ça il te restera peu de zones d'ombre pour savoir d'où ça vient.

----------

## l_arbalette

L'alimentation est assuré par un adaptateur externe. C'est celui d'origine. Comme blasserre a le même DD externe que moi, je suis sûr que ça ne vient pas de là : il obtient des performances à la hauteur de ce que je serai en droit d'attendre !

Quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer comment regarder (sous KDE si nécessaire) la charge CPU pendant que je fais un hdparm ?

Je ne trouve pas....   :Embarassed: 

Et quelqu'un a-t-il une info/opinion/expérience sur mon contrôleur USB 2.0 de marque NEC ?

----------

## blasserre

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer comment regarder (sous KDE si nécessaire) la charge CPU pendant que je fais un hdparm ?
> 
> Je ne trouve pas....  
> 
> Et quelqu'un a-t-il une info/opinion/expérience sur mon contrôleur USB 2.0 de marque NEC ?

 

pour la charge cpu en console :

- htop mais le taux de rafraîchissement  :Sad: 

avec X : 

- xcpuload

- gkrellm (plus complet disques, ram...)

----------

## l_arbalette

OK. gkrellm fait bien l'affaire.

Alors, j'ai bien une sur-charge plus importante du CPU lorsque que le test en lecture est lancé, mais c'est le disque dur interne (38%) qui charge le plus, alors que c'est celui qui fonctionne bien !!! Pour le disque dur externe, j'ai un CPU qui monte à 18% de charge....

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce qu'il en pense ?

----------

## Ey

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce qu'il en pense ?

 

[mon_interpretation]

Ca veut dire que ton dd interne est plus rapide que ton dd externe...

Parce que gkrellm n'affiche que l'occupation proc par un process ou par le system et non le temps que le processeur passe à attendre des ios (waiting).

[/mon_interpretation]

----------

## l_arbalette

quand tu parles de plus rapide, tu parles de vitesse de rotation ? Parce qu'en théorie, mon Disque dur interne tourne à 5400, alors que le disque dur Externe LaCie tourne à 7200 tr/mn. Donc le DD interne ne devrait pas être meilleur....Je dis en théorie...Y-a-t-il un moyen de vérifier cela ?

----------

## blasserre

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> OK. gkrellm fait bien l'affaire.
> 
> Alors, j'ai bien une sur-charge plus importante du CPU lorsque que le test en lecture est lancé, mais c'est le disque dur interne (38%) qui charge le plus, alors que c'est celui qui fonctionne bien !!! Pour le disque dur externe, j'ai un CPU qui monte à 18% de charge....
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce qu'il en pense ?

 

salut t-bow

pour le CPU, si le CPU ne reste pas bloqué à 100%, je ne vois pas de souci...

pour info, chez moi (P4 3GHz), j'ai une pointe à 12%

pour ton contrôleur NEC, il semble être le standard de l'USB2 PCI

voir http://www.linux-usb.org/usb2.html sections :

Host Controllers and Backwards Compatibility

Host Controller Driver Support

et ne pose à priori pas de problèmes, j'ai pas tout lu mais j'ai rien vu   :Embarassed: 

conclusion... la vérité est ailleurs   :Rolling Eyes: 

refais peut-être le tour de tes modules noyau en ce qui concerne le chipset, l'usb, l'usbstorage...

poste ta config noyau des fois que quelqu'un ait une idée

edit : regarde aussi le dmesg à la détection de la puce NEC et au plug de ton disque

```
dmesg | grep -i -B2 -A8 ehci
```

----------

## l_arbalette

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> pour ton contrôleur NEC, il semble être le standard de l'USB2 PCI
> 
> [...]et ne pose à priori pas de problèmes, j'ai pas tout lu mais j'ai rien vu  
> 
> conclusion... la vérité est ailleurs  
> ...

 

Alors, pour la config de mon noyau, on peut la lire à cette adresse : http://delachaux.free.fr/Thibaut/Forums/config-2.6.16-gentoo-r7

Je vais effectivement regarder de ce côté...d'autant plus qu'au début, mon DD externe ne marchait pas, parce que je ne savais pas que c'était une émulation de SCSI...je vais vérifier (le problème étant qu'un make menuconfig ne marche plus, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, si ce n'est que c'est peut-être du à un emerge --depclean qui a viré les gentoo-sources que je n'avais pas compilé ???)

Pour le dmseg, voici le résultat (sans faire de manip brancher/débrancher mon disque : je l'allume toujours avant le PC)

```
dmesg | grep -i -B2 -A8 ehci

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ

 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io mem 0xde004000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 0.95, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ                                  10

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.2, from 9 to 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

--

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00308d01214e59a0]

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

```

Est-ce que ça te parles ? En tout cas, il y a un endroit où c'est marqué  *Quote:*   

> usb 3-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

 

Bizarre, non ? ou peut-être que c'est normal ?

Sinon, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est le nombre de port qui est mentionné. En réalisé, j'ai 2 ports USB 1.1 (avec me semble-t-il 2 contrôleurs séparés), et 5 ports USB 2.0 (mais avec un seul contrôleur). Seul 1 port est utilisé, et c'est pour le DD Externe LaCie...

----------

## blasserre

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
> 
> ...

 pas trop en fait   :Embarassed: 

on dirait que ton disque est détecté deux fois, une fois par l'ehci et ensuite par l'uhci, et forcément c'est le dernier qui a raison !   :Evil or Very Mad:  chez moi ça a cette tronche :

```
usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi19 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 19

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: SP2514N           Rev: VF10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdc: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 53 00 00 08

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 53 00 00 08

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4

sd 19:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

sd 19:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

sinon en fouillant la conf noyau j'ai vu ça : 

```

  │ EHCI controllers are packaged with "companion" host controllers (OHCI                                                 │  

  │ or UHCI) to handle USB 1.1 devices connected to root hub ports.  Ports                                                │  

  │ will connect to EHCI if the device is high speed, otherwise they                                                      │  

  │ connect to a companion controller.  If you configure EHCI, you should                                                 │  

  │ probably configure the OHCI (for NEC and some other vendors) USB Host                                                 │  

  │ Controller Driver or UHCI (for Via motherboards) Host Controller                                                      │  

  │ Driver too.                                                 
```

qui te dit que ta carte NEC a un compagnon OHCI et pas UHCI, ce qui fait que, vu ta conf noyau, tu aurais ton contrôleur USB2 PCI, et ton controleur USB Via (MoBo) détectés au démarrage, mais pas le second contrôleur de la carte NEC... peut-être est-ce là ton problème... peut-être devrais-tu désactiver ton contrôleur de MoBo "pour voir"

en dernier recours pour ta config noyau j'ai fait un petit diff avec le mien 2.6.17 et ceci ressort mais vraiment rien de parlant   :Crying or Very sad:  :

```
> CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y
```

qui ne semble pas exister en 2.6.16

```
> # CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

> # CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set
```

sont actifs chez toi 

```
> CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

> CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

> CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y 
```

ne sont pas actifs chez toi

```
CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m
```

est en dur chez toi

```
> CONFIG_USB_LD=m
```

n'est pas actif chez toi

voila... bon courage   :Sad: 

----------

## l_arbalette

Le truc que tu as trouvé sur le noyau à propos des contrôleurs NEC me semblent super intéressant ! Merci beaucoup.

Je vais potasser tout cela calmement dès que j'aurais un peu de temps (parce que là, tout de suite, j'en ai pas trop, à cause de la naissance de mon 3ème bou'd'chou)

Je te tiens au courant, et merci de ton aide !

----------

## blasserre

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> Le truc que tu as trouvé sur le noyau à propos des contrôleurs NEC me semblent super intéressant ! Merci beaucoup.
> 
> Je vais potasser tout cela calmement dès que j'aurais un peu de temps (parce que là, tout de suite, j'en ai pas trop, à cause de la naissance de mon 3ème bou'd'chou)
> 
> Je te tiens au courant, et merci de ton aide !

 

wahou le 3ème ! félicitations   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Je me joins à blassere pour te félicité et surtout félicité la maman   :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

Merci à tous. C'est un peu dur en ce moment car notre bébé est hospitalisé à 1h30 de chez nous (problèmes de santé à la naissance). Alors vos félicitations me vont droit au coeur...

Comme vous le voyez, entre 2 déplacements à l'hopital, je trouve le temps de lire les messages, histoire de pouvoir réfléchir à toutes vos idées en voiture !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Félicitations à toi et à la mère !!

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon.

J'ai recompilé un noyau avec tous les bons paramètres. Mon noyau est maintenant le 2.6.17-gentoo-r7

Un cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep 0000:00:0e -B6 -A3 me montre que la carte PCI USB 2.0 (0000:00:0e.) utilise bien les bons Host controller Device (ehci_hcd et ohci_hcd). Au passage, on voit également que blasserre avait raison : pour la même carte PCI, j'ai bien 1 hub USB 2.0, et 2 companions USB 1.10

ceci est un extrait, j'ai enlevé quelques lignes...

 *Quote:*   

> D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1
> 
> S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 ohci_hcd
> 
> S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller
> ...

 

Du côté de dmesg, je n'ai pas de problème apparemment (la confusion entre usb 1-3 et usb 1-5 provient du fait que j'ai bien 2 contrôleurs différents : un d'origine en USB 1.10 sur la carte mère, et un USB 2.0 que j'ai rajouté après, en carte PCI), si ce n'est le message reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd qui apparait assez souvent. Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet sur Internet -> je ne sais pas si ça peut expliquer ces baisses de performances... Quelqu'un sait ce que c'est que ce message ?

Sinon, j'ai rebooté sur un live CD Knoppix, pour vérifier -> idem, mauvaises performances.

J'ai également changé de slot PCI la carte USB 2.0 -> idem, pas de changement...

EDIT1: j'ai également changé le cable de connection USB -> idem, pas de changement.

Je suis un peu désemparé.

Par contre, j'ai noté une anomalie : ivman (et donc probablement HAL) semble faire n'importe quoi avec ce DD externe. En effet, quand on regarde le log /var/log/message, j'ai les lignes suivantes (un extrait) :

```
Sep  9 10:46:23 T-bow-Dlx ivman: Nouveau device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_47f5cb40_e55a_4c4a_a23c_74f5fea5b2de

Sep  9 10:46:23 T-bow-Dlx ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_47f5cb40_e55a_4c4a_a23c_74f5fea5b2de est le device /dev/sdf2

Sep  9 10:46:24 T-bow-Dlx ivman: Device /dev/sdf2 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable

Sep  9 10:46:24 T-bow-Dlx ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_47f5cb40_e55a_4c4a_a23c_74f5fea5b2de n'est pas monté, ni par Ivman ni par quelqu'un d'autre...

Sep  9 10:46:24 T-bow-Dlx ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_47f5cb40_e55a_4c4a_a23c_74f5fea5b2de est le device /dev/sdf2

Sep  9 10:46:24 T-bow-Dlx ivman: Device /dev/sdf2 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be removable

```

Déjà, il y a 2 fois les mêmes lignes. Ensuite, il me dit qu'il ne peut pas les monter, soit disant qu'il n'y a pas de policy et que le device n'est pas removable, un comble pour un device USB !   :Evil or Very Mad:   Mais je n'ai jamais rien touché à quoi que ce soit - et avant, ça marchait. Par contre, quand je démarre le PC, et que le DD externe est déjà allumé, il se monte bien, via fstab.

Comment corrige-t-on cela ? Est-ce que ça pourrait-être lié au problème de performance ?

Enfin, dernier élément, que je viens de découvrir ce matin en fouillant dans les options (et qui pourrait confirmer ce qu'a dit ey, si j'ai bien compris) :

 *Quote:*   

> sdparm -a -l /dev/Disque_Dur_Externe | grep MRR
> 
>   MRR       5400  [cha: n, def:5400, sav:5400]  Medium rotation rate (rpm)

 

alors qu'il doit pouvoir tourner à 7200 tr/min !

Comment on fait pour modifier ce paramètre ?

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon, j'ai suivi une piste de blasserre (désactiver les ports USB 1.10 qui sont d'origine sur ma carte mère).

J'ai donc désactivé tout cela dans le BIOS.

ça fonctionne, puisque qu'un lsusb ne renvoie que ma carte PCI USB 2.0

Et, incroyable, les résultats ont été multipliés x4 !

Regardez cela :

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -tT /dev/Disque_Dur_Externe
> 
> /dev/Disque_Dur_Externe:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   624 MB in  2.00 seconds = 311.91 MB/sec
> ...

 

Merci blasserre !

Donc il semblerait que Gentoo ne gère pas bien des ports USB 1.10 sur carte mère avec en même temps une carte PCI USB 2.0 ...a moins que ma config soit pourrie, mais depuis le début de ce thread, on n'a rien trouvé en ce sens....

Cependant, reste encore 3 soucis (avant de mettre résolu) :

 -> je ne suis pas encore aux performances de blasserre qui possèdent le même disque. Est-ce que ça peut s'expliquer par ma faible quantité de mémoire vive (256M), où mon petit processeur (PIII 1GHz)? où cela n'a rien à voir ?

 -> quelqu'un a-t-il une explication sur le résultat de sdparm quant à la vitesse de rotation du DD qui ne correspond pas aux capacités du DD ?

 -> quand je lance un job d'impression sur mon imprimante USB, qui du coup est sur le même contrôleur, il arrive (pas systématiquement) que les performances soient vraiment pitoyables, tellement pitoyables que le résultat de hdparm ne mentionne plus les valeurs en MB/sec mais en kB/sec !!!

----------

## l_arbalette

J'ai peut-être une explication sur la raison pour laquelle je n'obtiens pas d'aussi bons résultats que blasserre;

En effet, en lisant à cette adresse : http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=10279246, il est mentionné que la Qualité du bus PCI peut faire descendre les performances assez fortement.

Et sur les archives de cette mailing list, il est mentionné plusieurs fois que les bus PCI VIA sont pourris...pas de chance : c'est ce que j'ai !

Donc ça répond à la première question....

----------

## yoyo

Enjoy !

Et que ces problèmes de santé s'évanouissent bien vite !   :Very Happy: 

EDIT : vache, je me suis méchamment fait grillé là ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## l_arbalette

fait grillé par qui ? et sur quel sujet ?

----------

## yoyo

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> fait grillé par qui ? et sur quel sujet ?

 

REWIND !

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> (parce que là, tout de suite, j'en ai pas trop, à cause de la naissance de mon 3ème bou'd'chou)

 

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> wahou le 3ème ! félicitations 

 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je me joins à blassere pour te félicité et surtout félicité la maman 

 

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Félicitations à toi et à la mère !!

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

